# WTS: Goose Decoys



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Thinning out the collection here. Prefer not to ship but can meet within reason. Shipping costs would be high.

4 Bigfoot Full-Body Goose decoys in very good shape with flocked heads.

$75


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Please close.


----------

